# pecl-memcache and pecl-memcached Always Need Rebuilding After PHP Update



## tuaris (Oct 4, 2013)

After updating PHP in the ports tree using `portmaster -a` I constantly get these errors in my logs:


```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/memcache.so' - /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/memcache.so: Undefined symbol "php_session_create_id" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/memcached.so' - /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/memcached.so: Undefined symbol "ps_globals" in Unknown on line 0
```

I always have to manually rebuild the two mentioned PECL extensions: databases/pecl-memcache and databases/pecl-memcached.

I am just wondering if that indicates a possible problem in my ports tree or package database?


----------

